# Airbus doc on UK C4 on sat



## Royzee617 (Jun 17, 2005)

We can console ourselves at the lack of any coverage of the Paris Airshow with Channel 4's plane doc on this Saturday night. about 7-ish. I will tape it and let you non-UK types know how it fared on the clapometer. Me being a cynical so and so it will likely only rate 3 or so out of 10. Poxy dox usually dwell far to much on the 'human interest' especially if you can drag in some tenuous crash background. I am betting on a cert for inclusion of the Habscheim crash vid clip we are all sick of seeing. I remember the PoC doc on this airshow years ago trying to make some point about all these nasty guns and boys' toys. Yawn. Gimme the machinery and the noise man!


----------

